# Image Proxy is active again



## Null (Apr 14, 2016)

So any veteran who pays attention to meta knows I've been trying to get an image proxy up for fucking forever. An image proxy downloads any images embedded into the site and distributes that content from the server instead of from the source. This does a few things:

1) Protects user IPs from IP loggers.
2) Protects the server IP from IP loggers.
3) Protects against foreign image takedowns (data retention).
4) When someone hotlinks some shitcan site like FunnyJunk, it stops hotlink protection.


----------



## Null (Apr 14, 2016)

and funnyjunk for good measure but for real if you link this shit you deserve to die


----------



## Null (Apr 14, 2016)

god damnit


----------



## CatParty (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## HG 400 (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## Null (Apr 15, 2016)

And active once more.


----------



## Gaol (Apr 15, 2016)

I think this is a good idea seeing how many images get sent around on the farms. Especially with how some images have been lost from lolcows do to them being taken down or the website that hosted them dying or deleting them.


----------



## Curt Sibling (Apr 17, 2016)

Is this why my profile has a random pic?


----------



## kittie (Apr 17, 2016)

Curt Sibling said:


> Is this why my profile has a random pic?
> View attachment 85704


I have that too


----------



## Gaol (Apr 17, 2016)

Null loves to troll members randomly, it's nothing new.


----------



## Curt Sibling (Apr 17, 2016)

Gaol said:


> Null loves to troll members randomly, it's nothing new.



I feel blessed by senpai Null!


----------



## The Kebab and Calculator (Apr 18, 2016)

kittie said:


> I have that too



Of all the fucking people to be staring at me out of my own profile... Matthew Cunting Samuel Collingwood Smith Vordrak Hopkins. It's a face that needs to be punched.


----------



## Thespy (Apr 18, 2016)

Same shit here, but at least I can confirm that it's only limited to the forum's index page.


----------



## Goddessoftheshire (Apr 19, 2016)

ThespianのAnus said:


> Same shit here, but at least I can confirm that it's only limited to the forum's index page.



Glad it is not just me, but this guy has major rape face.


----------

